# négation: ne (sin "pas", ni "que", ni adverbio de negación...)



## frangs

Comprendo toda la frase aunque tengo dudas con el uso de "ne" aquí. ¿No falta el "ne", o un "que" o algún adverbio de negación?

Gracias de antemano.

Frase completa:
"En l'absence d'un dispositif pour estimer instantanément la puissance absorbée par un compresseur mécanique, le régulateur de climatisation ne peut ajuster le foncionnement de la boucle de climatisation".


----------



## yserien

en principio al ne sigue el pas."........le régulateur de climatisation ne peut pas ajuster le.......en el lenguaje coloquial el ne va frecuentemente solo......(de todas formas espérate que venga alguien más competente que yo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Yserien (kisetú ou presque) esta vez se equivoca, la falta del "pas" se debe al contrario al lenguaje más literario cuando se quiere dar un efecto más ligero a la frase. Pero en un texto técnico también se suele usar para ser más telegráfico, para mí, este es el caso de tu frase. Economia de palabras, pues. El lenguaje popular u oral quita el "ne", nunca el "pas".

Un beso.


----------



## frangs

Ok. ¡¡Entendido Gévy!! Lo consideraré entonces como una negación normal.

Gracias por las respuestas!!!


----------



## jeansolpartre

Hola, amigos  . Me gustaría que me orientárais, en la medida en que eso sea posible, sobre cuándo la negación francesa no lleva el elemento "*pas*".

Ya sé qua hay casos en los que se sustituye por "*jamais*", "*plus*", "*personne*", "*rien*"... y también conozco el "*ne ... que*" (je ne veux que dormir).

Pero me acabo de encontrar con dos frases que me gustaría que me explicaseis por qué no llevan "*pas*":

_Il ne peut prétendre parler au nom du Québec._
_Il ne savait que dire._

¿En qué otros casos se niega sin emplear "*pas*"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jeansolpartre,

Deberías plantear esta pregunta en el Français Seulement. Sé que existen vatrios hilos sobre este tema. 

Pero en las dos frases que nos propones se trata solo de una cuestión de estilo, más literario:

_Il ne peut prétendre parler au nom du Québec. (Lit.)_
_Il ne peut pas prétendre parler au nom du Québec (normal)_
_Il ne savait que dire. (Lit.)_
_Il ne savait pas quoi dire. (normal)_

Ambas formas para cada frase son correctas.

Existen casos también en los que "ne" se emplea solo, por norma. Es lo que llamamos "ne explétif". Lo encontrarás por ejemplo después de las expresiones "avant que" o "après que".

Ex:
Je me dépêche de ranger la maison avant que ma belle-mère ne vienne. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## jaimichu

Hola,

Siento no poder estar muy de acuerdo con ninguno... Por un lado, en el lenguaje oral se prescinde con muchísima frecuencia del "ne", pero jamás del "pas", que tiene muchísima más fuerza negativa:

- "Tu viens pas ce soir, quoi?" -> Tipiquísimo oral.

Por otra parte, hay que recordar que "ne" no tiene valor negativo, sino expletivo! En un francés educado, culto, correcto, muchas veces "ne" hace un poco las veces de pronom faible, sirviendo de referente, pero jamás será negativo si no existe pas. La negación en francés no la da "ne" sino "pas". 

En mi opinión, la frase que planteas es afirmativa!:

"A falta de un dispositivo que valore de forma instantánea la potencia absorbida por un compresor mecánico, el regulador de climatización puede ajustar el funcionamiento del bucle de climatización".

Si lo piensas, hasta la frase tiene más sentido... A ver si algún nativo de francés nos confirma algo...

Un saludo,

Jaime


----------



## lpfr

jaimichu said:


> Si lo piensas, hasta la frase tiene más sentido... A ver si algún nativo de francés nos confirma algo...


 
  La frase solo tiene sentido si "el regulador *no* puede...".
  Gévy tiene razón (como siempre).


----------



## connie77

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé cette phrase en lisant un livre:
*Je ne puis me permettre un tel luxe.*
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi après "puis" il n'y pas le mot de négation _pas_. C'est la deuxième fois que je trouve le même verbe en négation et qu'il n'utilise pas le mot _pas_.
Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola Connie77:

Como verás si lees este hilo desde el principio, es una forma más  elegante, más literaria de hablar (más anticuado). No hay que abusar de las negaciones sin "pas" sino resultan ridiculamente pretenciosas las frases. Al igual que la forma "je puis" en vez de "je peux".

Je ne puis = je ne peux pas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## connie77

Ok Gevy muchas gracias, solamente conocía el no uso del pas al estar las palabras de negación _personne_ y _rien_, es la primera vez que veo este caso.
 Además de puis/peux, existe este no uso del *pas* con otros verbos al usar su forma negativa?
Gracias


----------



## kamilin1985

Buenos días.

He encontrado la siguiente oración y veo que no tiene la segunda negación (pas).  He visto que en algunos casos se da que no se pone la segunda negación, pero en el caso específico no sé si se trata de un error, o si es efectivamente correcto.  La frase completa dice así:

*Cela fait longtemps que je voulais t'écrire, mais nous venons de déménager et je ne termine de tout ranger.*

Quisiera saber si hay alguna norma que justifique el por qué no se utiliza la segunda negación en algunos casos.


Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Kamilin:

No, aquí nada justifica la ausencia del "pas". No suena natural. Debe ser simplemente un olvido de quien escribió quizás con prisas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## arribamanon

kamilin1985 said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> He encontrado la siguiente oración y veo que no tiene la segunda negación (pas).  He visto que en algunos casos se da que no se pone la segunda negación, pero en el caso específico no sé si se trata de un error, o si es efectivamente correcto.  La frase completa dice así:
> 
> *Cela fait longtemps que je voulais t'écrire, mais nous venons de déménager et je ne termine de tout ranger.*
> 
> Quisiera saber si hay alguna norma que justifique el por qué no se utiliza la segunda negación en algunos casos.
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias



Eso es la buena manera de decirlo, si quieres decir que todavia no ha terminado de ordenar.

*Cela fait longtemps que je voulais t'écrire, mais nous venons de déménager et je n'ai pas terminé de tout ranger.*


----------



## El cone

Dans  une chanson de Céline D. "... je ne sais s'il est blond  ou pas...


----------



## jaimichu

Buenos días Kamilin1985:

Tenemos un problema de comprensión. En esa frase que comentas SÍ ha terminado de recoger. Dice:

"Hace mucho que quería escribirte, pero nos hemos mudado hace poco y acabo de terminar de recoger"

Es el pronombre -ne- expletivo que no tiene sentido negativo. La negación siempre la da "pas" (o lo que sea) y, de hecho, de lo que se suele prescindir en lenguaje hablado es del pronombre:

"- Tu viens pas ce soir?
 - Non, je peux pas, j'ai des choses à faire"

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explétif


----------



## aranchus

Hola: 

Estoy leyendo un texto sobre medio ambiente. He encontrado una frase en la que aparece solamente la primera parte de la negación ¿es correcta?

_La mobilité, qui ne cesse d'augmenter, exerce de fortes pressions sur l'environnement. 

_No tendría que ser: 
_
La mobilité, qui ne cesse pas d'augmenter, exerce de fortes pressions sur l'environnement. 
_

Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
Del CNRTL (marco en rojo los aspectos a resaltar):
*
2.* [Le compl. d'obj. est un verbe à l'inf.] *(Ne pas, ne point) cesser de* + inf.(Ne pas) s'arrêter de. _La pluie ne cessa point de tomber depuis dix heures du matin jusqu'à trois heures de l'après-midi_ (Erckmann-Chatrian, _Le Conscrit de 1813,_1864, p. 86)._Tu cesserais bientôt de m'aimer si je cessais d'être gratuite!_ (Claudel, _Le Soulier de satin,_1944, 3ejournée, 13, p. 842):2. Enfin elle croyait que le valet de chambre était un ami pour elle, car il _ne _*cessait *_de_ lui dénoncer avec indignation les mesures terribles que la République allait prendre contre le clergé. Proust, _Le Côté de Guermantes 1,_1920, p. 22.

*Rem.* Ell. (ellipse) fréq. de _pas_ ou _point_ comme avec les verbes _oser, pouvoir, savoir,_ etc.


----------



## GURB

aranchus said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy leyendo un texto sobre medio ambiente. He encontrado una frase en la que aparece solamente la primera parte de la negación ¿es correcta?
> 
> _La mobilité, qui ne cesse d'augmenter, exerce de fortes pressions sur l'environnement.
> 
> _No tendría que ser:
> _
> La mobilité, qui ne cesse pas d'augmenter, exerce de fortes pressions sur l'environnement.
> _
> 
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


Ça me rappelle ces vers de Molière dans Les Femmes Savantes:


> Ô cervelle indocile !
> Faut-il qu’avec les soins qu’on prend incessamment,
> On ne te puisse apprendre à parler congrûment ?
> De _pas_ mis avec _rien_ tu fais la récidive,
> Et c’est, comme on t’a dit, trop d’une négative.
> Lire la suite sur : http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/moliere-femmes-savantes.php#ixzz1p5bvFjpG
> ​


*Ne* se emplea sin *pas* tras los verbos *cesser, oser, pouvoir, savoir*. Así que "qui ne cesse d'augmenter" es la única forma correcta.
Il n'osait fumer devant ses parents/ il ne savait que faire/ les prix qui ne peuvent augmenter encore...
Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

GURB said:


> Así que "qui ne cesse d'augmenter" *es la única forma correcta*.



No estoy de acuerdo, Gurb. Las gramáticas  indican que la elisión de "pas" es *opcional* en estos verbos (salvo en el caso de la construcción "*ne savoir que + infinitif*").


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que tu as raison.
J'ai été quelque peu succint, en effet.  *Le nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français* (Hachette), dont je me suis inspiré, dit textuellement:_*ne* s'emploie seul dans les cas suivants_ et il cite les 4 verbes que j'ai donnés. Je dirais toutefois  que c'est* l'usage* qui veut que dans quelques cas l'on fasse l'omission de *pas*, après notamment _il n'est.._.si...et _conditionnel._
Je ne peux, je n'ose, je ne cesse  de le dire. Je ne saurais le dire. Vous ne savez quoi inventer! Si je  ne m'abuse. Je ne puis vous le dire.Il y a longtemps qu'il n'a été aussi  gai.
Cependant il s'agit là d'une langue plutôt soutenue et, bien que heurtant quelque peu notre sens de la langue, l'emploi de _pas_ ou _point _ne constitue pas, à proprement parler un solécisme.


----------



## Nanon

Ah ! Tu me rassures, Gurb. Je ne peux *pas * imaginer que "je ne peux..." ou "je ne puis..." sans _pas _soient les _seules_ formes correctes.
Certes, avec "je ne puis" qui est déjà une forme soutenue, on aura tendance à omettre (quasi-)systématiquement le _pas_.


----------



## kantero

coucou les amies!!

por favor alguien me podría explicar este tipo de negación: non, personne ne...
ejemplo: non personne ne sait
no se agrega la particula "pas" ?

merci d'avance!


----------



## gaelluna

Hola,

en francés los pronombres indefinidos negativos (personne, rien) siempre están acompañados de "ne"

si dices "personne ne sait PAS", doblas la negación y la cancelas, entonces esa frase significa que todo el mundo sabe (nadie NO sabe)

si dices "personne ne sait", aplicas la negación correctamente (nadie sabe)


----------



## Absentska

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Leyendo un libro, he encontrado esto;
"Il était occupé à examiner les relevés des différentes cartes de crédit de notre pendu, aussi *ne pouvait-il m'accompagner".
*¿Por qué no es: "aussi il ne pouvait pas m'accompagner"?
¿por qué no hay "pas", por qué el orden sujeto-verbo está invertido y cuando se hace tal cosa?
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Abstenka:

La inversión se debe al sitio que tiene en la frase "aussi", con el sentido de "por consiguiente", "por lo que".

La ausencia del "pas" es cuestión simplemente de un estilo más literario, más fino o más antiguo.


> Figure généralement en tête de phrase et entraîne le plus souvent l'inversion du sujet. *A.−* Signifie que ce qui suit procède de ce qui précède parce que virtuellement inclus en lui. Synon. _c'est pourquoi, en conséquence_ :
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/AUSSI/1


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Absentska

es decir, siempre que "aussi" vaya antes, ¿se debe *siempre* invertir el orden?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No es obligatorio, ni sistemático, pero suele ser así casi siempre. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sara_90

Buenos días,

Me ha extrañado encontrar muchísimas entradas en Google donde aparece la expresión " donner suite favorable" en una oración negativa pero sin utilizar "pas". Aquí están los ejemplos :

*- Je ne pourrai donner suite* favorable à votre demande de remboursement.
- Vérifiez bien l'orthographe de votre email sinon *je ne pourrai donner suite*à votre demande

¿Por qué no se utiliza la segunda parte de la negación? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

En el post #19 de este hilo, Gurb indicaba lo siguiente: *Ne se emplea sin pas tras los verbos cesser, oser, pouvoir, savoir. 
*
Es habitual aplicar esta norma en el lenguaje administrativo, como es el caso de tu frase. 

Gévy


----------

